# My god, the politicians will do anything



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't believe these 2........someone should tell them how silly they look.










I am also agog with anticipation for the next milliclegg T shirt, because it seems these guys will do anything to keep their jobs. I presume the one below will be next for these 2.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You seem surprised that these private schooled knobs are putting there foot in it!

To be honest i struggle to put a name to them, in fact who is the actual PM??

Never was one for politics!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hitler with a halo?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Politics aside, what a brilliant photo! You'd have to be in exactly the right place, AND twig what you've just seen in time to snap it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

They got stick for the best part of 2 weeks in the left wing media for NOT wearing that shirt, damned if they do damnded if they dont.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't understand giving them stick for wearing it, especially not the comparison to the lesbian t-shirt. It almost seems like someone doesn't understand what the word "feminist" means. I would certainly consider myself to be a feminist (although I don't have a t-shirt).

feminist

noun

1.

a person who supports feminism.

feminism

noun

1.

the doctrine advocating social, political, and all other rights of women equal to those of men.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I don't understand giving them stick for wearing it, especially not the comparison to the lesbian t-shirt. It almost seems like someone doesn't understand what the word "feminist" means. I would certainly consider myself to be a feminist (although I don't have a t-shirt).
> 
> feminist
> 
> ...


Plus one


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is somewhat understandable when they wear it purely for political reasons. I dont doubt they both support the feminist movement, but it is only pressure from the feminist community that has caused them to wear it. Neither of them has made any commitment to policies that would contribute toward the equality of genders as far as I have seen.

If it has been a spontaneous choice and was clearly in line with their politics then it would carry a lot more clout.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

wasnt the story on the t-shorts that they allegedly came from a manufacturer using sweatshop labour?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bigpikle said:


> wasnt the story on the t-shorts that they allegedly came from a manufacturer using sweatshop labour?


From the ever reputable Mail on Sunday...

A quick Google suggests its not true... another quick Google suggests that little to nothing in that paper is true.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting comparison between Hitler and Farage Martin...

Did you know that they share another similarity... both testiclely (50% missing) challenged.

But mind...

That's as far as the similarities go!

Both married to Germans though...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hitler had both balls in tact according to that 'hitler's doctor' thing on ch4


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus one


Well that doesn't really surprise me....I'll send you one for Christmas.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Well that doesn't really surprise me....I'll send you one for Christmas.


Can I borrow your time travelling machine I'd like to revisit the 1950s too. What's it like there ?


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Dylan said:


> From the ever reputable Mail on Sunday...
> 
> A quick Google suggests its not true... another quick Google suggests that little to nothing in that paper is true.


Aye, the good old Fail on Sunday

http://voxpoliticalonline.com/2014/11/05/the-mail-was-wrong-about-feminist-t-shirt/

and here's the statement from the charity that commissioned the shirts.

http://www.fawcettsociety.org.uk/2014/11/fawcett-society-update-allegations-whistles-fawcett-feminist-t-shirt/

Not that the Fail will issue a retraction in any of our lifetimes. Highly unlikely given that this rag is more than happy just to make stuff up to support it's poisonous agenda:

http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/met-office-in-the-media-14-october-2012/

http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/addressing-the-daily-mail-and-james-delingpoles-crazy-climate-change-obsession-article/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Can I borrow your time travelling machine I'd like to revisit the 1950s too. What's it like there ?


No idea at all, I support complete equality for all women, always have....never wanted to wear a naff feminist T shirt though (as a man) and am definitely not a feminist...but I can understand you might well be.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I...am definitely not a feminist


Do you not think women should have equal rights to men?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> No idea at all, I support complete equality for all women, always have.... definitely not a feminist.


Equality for men and women is exactly what feminism is, its the point behind men wearing these t-shirts.

'Feminism' is a terrible term, really hampers the cause. Feminism is about equality, nothing more. It would be more accurate to say you are not an activist, or a campaigner, but if you support equal rights, then you are a 'feminist'

Edit: I hope I am reading your post right, and you dont just mean you support equal rights for women, but not across the sexes.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Graeme said:


> I don't understand giving them stick for wearing it, especially not the comparison to the lesbian t-shirt. It almost seems like someone doesn't understand what the word "feminist" means. I would certainly consider myself to be a feminist (although I don't have a t-shirt).
> 
> feminist
> 
> ...


Plus two.

I can't understand how anyone can oppose equality. The word feminism does seem to provoke some insane responses amongst those who feel somehow threatened by it - just see gamer gate for examples.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

drude said:


> Plus two.
> 
> I can't understand how anyone can oppose equality. The word feminism does seem to provoke some insane responses amongst those who feel somehow threatened by it - just see gamer gate for examples.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)




----------

